# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Derogar el decreto ley 1090 pondría en peligro el TLC con Estados Unidos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Los mitos y beneficios de un régimen legal. Alertan que si se deroga esta norma, el país se quedaría sin una ley forestal.*  *Por: Katherine Subirana Abanto* 
Lo sucedido en Bagua es lamentable, lo cual nos llama a replantear la forma en la que hemos venido tratando el tema y a replantear el diálogo entre las partes, pero derogar el Decreto Legislativo 1090 no es una opción. Con estas palabras, a la par que lamentó los hechos de Bagua, la ministra Mercedes Aráoz zanjó la posición del Gobierno frente a los pedidos de anular las normas que el Estado emitiera en el marco de la implementación del TLC con Estados Unidos.  *RESPONSABLES LEGISLATIVOS*
La titular del Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo lanzó también una dura crítica al Congreso por la actitud tomada en torno a este problema. 
Si bien la Comisión de Constitución declaró inconstitucionales los decretos 1090 y 1064, la ministra Aráoz señala que esta medida va en contra del propio Congreso, pues ellos mismos aprobaron en enero la Ley 29317 que modifica el D.L. 1090, según las recomendaciones de la Defensoría del Pueblo, y del informe de la comisión multipartidaria que evaluó los decretos que emitió el Ejecutivo en el marco del TLC. Y añade que la comisión presidida por la congresista Gloria Ramos, para emitir su informe final, reunió la opinión de diversos especialistas en la materia, e incluso, hasta donde tengo entendido, a representantes de comunidades nativas. 
El Comercio se comunicó con los miembros que integraron esta comisión multipartidaria, pero ninguno respondió.  *IMPACTO ECONÓMICO*
Pero más allá del problema que plantea la derogación de los decretos que implementan el TLC con EE.UU., el economista Jorge Chávez opina que el impacto de la violencia desatada en Bagua sobre la economía no es mayor, pues esta zona se encuentra lejos de los focos económicos y comerciales, y considera que el costo político y, sobre todo, el social, son los más importantes ahora. Finalmente destacó la importancia del manejo de esta situación por parte del Estado . 
Sin dejar de lamentar los sangrientos sucesos del viernes pasado en Bagua, el economista Carlos Adrianzén cree que exigir la derogatoria de los decretos en mención no es precisamente justo. Explica que el D.L .1090 no presenta vacíos más allá del conflicto por el convenio firmado con la Organización Internacional del Trabajo (OIT), y más bien considera injusto que dicho convenio permita que un grupo de peruanos ponga en riesgo un TLC que beneficia a todo un país.  *Fuente: El Comercio*Temas similares: La Paradoja de la industria de alimentos en Estados Unidos y en el Perú Artículo: Aumentan ventas de arándanos en Estados Unidos ¿existe fundamento para derogar el decreto legislativo 1020? Cómo Exportar a los Estados Unidos Brack pide reflexión sobre derogatoria de decreto 1090 para no comprometer TLC con EEUU

----------

